

The Lessons of Gamergate – Live with Brianna Wu - astigsen
https://realm.io/altconf/

======
paulhauggis
I find it ironic that she is against sexism, yet her entire company is
comprised of only women and designs games only for women.

She also regularly uses words like "cis" and other offensive pejoratives aimed
at men.

She is only hurting her cause for equality.

